# DSLR's in Rain



## fokker (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey, I have just got myself a new (well, second hand with 3000 clicks) canon 40d, which I am absolutely in love with. It's been raining almost every day here for the last few weeks which is limiting my opportunities to get out and take pictures. I'm just wondering how resiliant to water cameras such as teh 40d are, and also lenses as well. 
If I get droplets on the lens will they ruin a photo? I assume it would best if this happens to clean down the front of the lens as soon as I get back inside?
I really hope I can use the camera in at least light drizzle, but am pretty scared of wrecking it. There are some beautiful potential shots around in the rain!

Cheers


----------



## inTempus (Oct 15, 2009)

I don't worry about it.  







From a week ago.  I was at the zoo with the family and we got caught in a down pour.   I had my camera out in it for about 30 minutes.  The wife looked at me when the rain first hit and said "OMG did you bring the 1D?"

I love her.


----------



## Overread (Oct 15, 2009)

but that is a 1D - its got pro level weather sealing all over - its supposed to survive a rainstorm 

the 40D is not bad though, certainly it has some weathersealing from what I recall, but a cover is always a very good idea. Light drizzle shouldn't be a problem and if you have the lens hood on the lens that should help stop quite a bit of rain reaching the front of the lens. 
There are a range of raincovers on the market - myself I like the very cheap plastic bag sorts which let you still see your camera as well as have enough give in the material to control buttons on the lens and the aperture/zoom wheels. Some of the more expensive allweather covers are great, but they totally cover over these areas and prevent you getting access to them


----------



## ann (Oct 15, 2009)

use a zip lock bag.


----------



## Atlas77 (Oct 15, 2009)

I was thinking about this the other day, I walked to the bus in the rain and saw some fall leaves with water droplets on them. I wanted to shoot them but I was wondering how good a dslr would hold up to rain. Theres many covers to blow money on, but you could do it in a ghetto way and cover the camera with your jacket? 

edit: Ann even better, put a bag over it. why didnt I think of that?


----------



## CSR Studio (Oct 15, 2009)

ann said:


> use a zip lock bag.


 
Works every time!


----------



## DennyCrane (Oct 15, 2009)

Make sure to extend any telephoto lens as it dries. Otherwise you're risking water inside the lens. And yes, it'll effect your pictures if there's enough water on the lens. This was the result of a 40mph wind spraying water off Lake Erie and onto the lens.





The camera and I were soaked, but we both dried off well and lived to take pictures another day.


----------



## AverageJoe (Oct 15, 2009)

The only thing I would be considered with is the metal contacts for the flash, obviously they are metal and water conducts.  Otherwise the XXD series of cameras from Canon have decent weatherproofing.


----------



## fokker (Oct 15, 2009)

Great, thanks for the tips guys. Guess I won't be too concerned about light rain then


----------



## mtfd635 (Oct 15, 2009)

My 40D has survived many wet episodes, though I carry and use a 'Foto sharp raincoat' that covers lens & body.
Lens hood and uv filter take care of the business end.
Rain on the lens will affect the shot so the hood helps prevent that.
40D has some sealing but the less exposure to rain the better.
I keep fresh desiccant in the camera bag for daily moisture prevention. After a soaking rain, I let the dry heat of my utility room do a gentle drying n warming


----------

